# RICHMOND, BC | Torino Pinnacle Living at Capstan Village (Phase II) | 15 fl | T/O



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

504 units at 8633 Capstan Way, 8688 Hazelbridge Way & 3333 Sexsmith Rd in West Cambie, Richmond











https://theprovince.com/life/homes/torino-to-take-its-place-in-richmonds-capstan-village


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3964 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3961 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3958 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3955 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5422 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5418 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5415 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5412 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorrento - Pinnacle Living

IMG_9092 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9090 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9088 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9086 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9084 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0491 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0483 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0481 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0477 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0472 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9974 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_9975 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_9976 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_9977 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_9978 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_9979 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_9982 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_9984 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03813 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03817 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03820 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03822 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03818 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fourth floor now.

IMG_6438 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6407 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6410 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6411 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6413 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8280 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8281 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8282 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8283 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8284 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8989 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8995 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8996 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8997 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9000 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9005 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9006 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

new phrase


----------

